# Recommendations for a lathe chuck for a rotary table.



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

First the background. I have a 1938 Cincinnati MH2 milling machine that can perform both horizontal & vertical milling operations. It features a 12" x 54" table with a 8" Palmgren tilting/indexing vise and a 14" Kamakura horizontal rotary table. 2 things that I would like to get to make it a complete machine for my needs are a DRO and a lathe chuck to be mounted to the rotary table.


Concerning the lathe chuck:

1. Should I get a 3 jaw, 4 jaw, or 6 jaw? What advantages would one be over the other?
I'm considering a 3 jaw. They are easier for clamping the part. Tramming can be done by positioning on the rotary table. What do you guys think?

2. What type of chuck can be clamped onto the rotary table?

3. I'm going to shop at a used equipment dealer. Can I get some advise on buying a chuck, outside of how smooth the jaws move?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 8, 2015)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> First the background. I have a 1938 Cincinnati MH2 milling machine that can perform both horizontal & vertical milling operations. It features a 12" x 54" table with a 8" Palmgren tilting/indexing vise and a 14" Kamakura horizontal rotary table. 2 things that I would like to get to make it a complete machine for my needs are a DRO and a lathe chuck to be mounted to the rotary table.
> 
> ...



You may want to use a raised backplate to mount a chuck on then clamp it's base to your rotary table.  A four jaw chuck would be the most accurate.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 8, 2015)

Bill has a good suggestion about the plate.  Another way to go is to make a fitted plug for the bottom of the chuck that would also fit the hole in the center of a rotary table, if it has one.
I would add that it sounds like you know what you want the chuck for, so if, most often, you are going to be STARTING your projects on the rotary table, you can just get a self centering three jaw, six jaw or four jaw.

If you were going to be starting your projects on other machines and having to move them to the rotary table most often, you would want an independent chuck to ease centering the part on the rotary table, to a much greater degree of accuracy.

Bernie


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree on the 4 jaw. I have a 3 on mine, but I am looking for a 4.

Randy


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 13, 2015)

I was able to find a 4 jaw chuck. It was made in Poland, and in excellent condition. I know that it will be harder to mount a work piece, but given the condition of the jaws and versatility, it was a good deal for 100$.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 15, 2015)

Mark,

I am assuming the mill and rotary table are for home shop use.
Why not use the chucks you have for your lathe?

My lathe chucks ( 3 jaw & 4 Jaw) have a threaded back plate 1 1/2 - 8.
My rotaty tables have a center hole for alignment and location purposes.

An adapter plate was made for the Rotary Table that has a pin to slide into the locating hole of the R.T. and drilled holes lining up with the tee slots through the flange.
A threaded extension was machined 1 1/2 - 8 exactly like the lathe spindle and concentric to the locating pin. The adapter raises the chuck approx. 1/2 inch due to the flange thickness.

Almost all of the R.T. work I have ever done started in the lathe truing and sizing the material.
The chuck with work was unscrewed from the lathe and transfered to the Rotary Table on the mill.

It is then known that the work will be centered precisly on the R.T.

Restorer


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Restorer,

Since I don't own a lathe and I bought a rotary table to make swivel bases for vises, I have figured that a lathe jaw chuck mounted to the RT would be a useful accessory. Here's the next items on the project list:

1. A threaded adaptor bushing to take the large threaded hole down to a 1/2" -13 so I can place a lifting eye in as needed and a set of alignment pins (one for the RT and one in the vertical collet). I have use of a lathe and the round stock at work.

2. A backing plate and locating pins for the lathe chuck. I may tram and clamp it on the RT table to try it out.

3. The RT will have able to to have a flat surface to clamp larger work items as needed.


BTW: I didn't mention that the chuck is 8" dia, and it's a Poland brand (see picture). I assume that it's not a Bison or FPU. I haven't found any information about it yet. Does anyone have information about the company that made this?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 15, 2015)

4-jaw would be the most accurate. 3-jaw would be quicker to set up. The way I set up my RT is I indicate to find the RT's center. Then I bolt on my chuck, mount the part, then indicate center off the part. Been more than accurate enough for me so I don't care for a 4-jaw on the RT (unless I ever need to hold something that's not round). I use a 6-jaw on mine.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone have any thoughts on a source for a 3 jaw chuck (6") for a rotary table...
Matt gave me a good deal on a Vertex 8" table... he suggested chucks were cheaper other places.
THX!
John


----------



## darkzero (Feb 15, 2015)

If you want lowest price, this one comes with the adapter (for 4 slots). No idea on it's quality though. http://www.utoole.com/The-Adapter-and-A-Chuck-for-6-Rotary-Table_p_54.html


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 18, 2015)

darkzero said:


> If you want lowest price, this one comes with the adapter (for 4 slots). No idea on it's quality though. http://www.utoole.com/The-Adapter-and-A-Chuck-for-6-Rotary-Table_p_54.html



THX

Plan to go over there Friday and look around.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Feb 28, 2015)

GA, I have been looking at their tables and stuff, too....I would be interested in hearing your report on the quality.


----------

